# Ceasar Against the Celts



## vercingetorix (28 Mar 2005)

This book is one that I recomend to anyone who is looking for an interesting histori read.  Don;t think that it's a boring book, far from it; it's actually quite a fun read.  The author goes in depth detail talking a bit about all the major celtic campaigns of ceasars, from the bridge building of the rhine, to the crossing of the Dover Straight and an amphibious landing that truly is amazing.  He uses the Historic text and archeological fact to describe these various invasions.  
            He also describes the political side of the galic wars, and how Ceasar manuvuered himself politically and militarilly to become the greatest Emperor that Rome ever had.  Truly Juilius Ceasar was Rome in all it's incarnations and myths.

             The book also includes other historical cool bits, like describing the tactics of his enemies and talking quite a bit about the history of the Celtic civilizations as well as their famous rebel leaders, Vercingetorix, and Casivalinus. 
             A cool example of one of the interesting historic tidbits you learn,  Ceasar was nick-named the "Queen of Bythrinia" for his only acclaimed love affair with a man as he "apparently" spent the night with the King of Bythrinia in order to gain naval vessals to transfer Roman soldiers across the mediterreanian for conquest purposes.  (note: this was when he was in his youth and was trying to gain points with his military superiors)

So yeah, 14 bux at the local chapters and you can pick up this easy weekend read, once you start it, you won't put it down.

-Vercingetorix


----------

